# Full Length Dies



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Are all full length dies set up in the press the same way? I bought a Redding DL die for my 6.5X284Norma and it had no setup instructions. All my other dies are Hornady and they all come with setup instructions. I am guessing the Redding uses the same setup, but want to make sure before I crush my Lapua brass or get one stuck in the die on the first try. Any ideas???

Thanks!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

After using numerous brands, they all seem to set up the same way. If your worried about it, just work your way down.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I will give it a shot!!


----------



## in2chaos (Jun 14, 2010)

how do you like the 6.5x284? I shot mine the first time today and loved the hell outta it!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The 6.5X284 Norma is great, although I have not shot it farther than 200yds.lots of very small groups at 100, but waiting to see how it does at longer ranges. Lapua brass and SMKs are working with RL-19. Want to try some RL-22 also.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have 2 sets if redding dies I think they came with instructions I will check it out and get back to ya


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks yote sniper, that would be handy info to have!


----------

